# Good cable management?



## harrylucas (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm not very good as this thing, but my last setup was shocking and i burnt through a SATA cable as it was against my heatsink, i've completely stripped my pc and did the best i could with the cables and added a 12cm fan on front and back and a 8cm on the side, is this good enough?


Thanks,
Harry

Edit: I deleted the pic since you posted the smaller one. 
Tyree


----------



## vanatta67 (Dec 31, 2010)

That looks pretty good to me, for easier cable management you can always go with a full tower such as a coolermaster haf-x case which has many ways of being able to hide cables.
[URL]http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=6269869&CatId=1510[/URL]


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

That pic is way to distorted or me to see any detail. Watch your temps with the side mounted fan. They can do more harm than good by disrupting airflow.


----------



## harrylucas (Dec 30, 2010)

i will actually be having that card in crossfire and an extra 4gig of ram, so i was planning on getting a decent slot fan and heat exhaust vent thingy, i'll repost the image, hold on.


----------



## harrylucas (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## harrylucas (Dec 30, 2010)

@vanatta67 Sorry i'm not spending 200 quid just for better cable management. The case I have is only a week old.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

harrylucas said:


> i will actually be having that card in crossfire and an extra 4gig of ram, so i was planning on getting a decent slot fan and heat exhaust vent thingy, i'll repost the image, hold on.


2 GPU's are basically a waste of money.
Costs more (add a bigger PSU), uses more energy, more heat inside the case, small percentage of performance increase, few games can take advantage. One better GPU is almost always the best option. 
One 120MM fan in front & back is usually quite suficient.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Tyree said:


> 2 GPU's are basically a waste of money.
> Costs more (add a bigger PSU), uses more energy, more heat inside the case, small percentage of performance increase, few games can take advantage. One better GPU is almost always the best option.
> One 120MM fan in front & back is usually quite suficient.


Ditto! Excellent advise


----------



## harrylucas (Dec 30, 2010)

Hardly, I get given these cards and from using my friends pc i can see a vast improvement. The cards also only use 25w full load and never pass 65c max load, but if you look on my other thread i plan on getting a dual fan vga cooler, and some decent arctic cooling equipment


----------



## harrylucas (Dec 30, 2010)

And if i'm correct, ati's latest CCC controls the card in such a way as they utilize the power of 2 cards to make the pc think its just using one so it has support for non crossfire games. They are infacct ddr3 512mb hd 4550's with hypermemory, so imagine the increase with doubling the cards adding more ram for hypermemory and overclocking them a bit. (my friend found out he had a brilliant performance increase


----------

